# Jalapeno Burn!!!



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 3, 2008)

I've heard and been told that when you handle fresh jalapeno peppers, to either wear rubber gloves or avoid touching the seeds. Supposedly if you do get some of the seeds on your hands, you are supposed to immediately wash your hands and of course avoid touching your eyes or face. Well......
I've handled jalapenos before with no problems. Usually the hand washing works fine. So.....
Recently I was making some fresh salsa and I used a fresh jalapeno. I did get some of the seeds on my hands, but I did the usual and washed my hands with plenty of soap and water. I felt completely fine. I finished the salsa and went about my business. About fifteen minutes later I was ready to peel off my own skin!!! My fingers started burning like I had reached into a 450 degree oven and pulled out a sheet of cookies with no oven mit!!! It seriously burned like I was on fire!!! I tried re-washing my hands. No effect. I poured milk over my hands. Nothing. I ran to the computer and Googled jalapenos. It is called jalapeno burn and basically there is no proven method for stopping the burning. There were a few home remedy type suggestions, like soaking your hands in vinegar or even vodka. 
I poured some vinegar in a bowl and soaked my hands. It relieved it temporarily but after about half an hour, it started burning again. After a few more dunks of vinegar, it dissipated enough so I wasn't miserable, but for the next 2 days I had slight twinges of burning. 
SO FYI!!!! DON'T EVER HANDLE JALAPENOS WITHOUT GLOVES!!!! 
Thanks for listening to my pitiful story. LOL!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yipes sorry to hear about horror!  We are originally from New Mexico (lots of chili freaks there, including my parents).  One year, my dad ordered a few boxes of green chili.  He roasted it all, and we all helped in peeling the chili.  OMG....my hands burned ALL night long.  I had an ice pack in my hands all night long.  Can't remember being able to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We definitely should have used gloves.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 3, 2008)

Been there, done that. I really hurts like you wouldn't believe. I had to hold frozen steaks in each hand until the burn went away. I will never cut my own jalapeño again. Not when I can buy it canned and cut already.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

is this a lot more likely with fresh? I've always bought canned and they are sliced so i just dice em up (of course touch them with my fingers) and wash and have not had a problem. yet. ever. 

this really worries me, and makes me think I don't want to try fresh. :S


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Fresh jalapenos are the worst.  A month ago I was making mango salsa (yum btw) and even the smell of the onions and the jalapenos made my cat's eyes water.  Those suckers are dangerous!  I always use gloves.


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

The seeds are what "burns", handle with care.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Ouch! I'm glad I dont eat peppers lol


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_is this a lot more likely with fresh? I've always bought canned and they are sliced so i just dice em up (of course touch them with my fingers) and wash and have not had a problem. yet. ever. 

this really worries me, and makes me think I don't want to try fresh. :S_

 
I think it is more a possibility with fresh ones, but the taste difference is so amazing. I don't know if the one I used was SUPER fresh or what, but I've used fresh ones many times before and never had this happen before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would still say try the fresh ones but be REALLY CAREFUL!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

lmao rebecca you crack me up! aren't you the one obsessed with hot cuban scents? i think you'd like all things spicy!!!

Thanks for the tips! I do like all things fresh, so Ill just have to get some gloves if and when I get the guts to try them fresh!


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh yes, girl! I'm so sorry you had to learn the hard way!! 

My dad makes salsa just about every year and he always uses un-powdered latex gloves. The smell *alone* is enough to make your eyes and throat burn!!


----------



## SuSana (Jul 3, 2008)

I learned the jalapeno lesson the hard way.  When I was 9 or 10 I touched some while my Aunt's were making salsa and I didn't wash my hands...10 minutes later I touched my eye and it started burning, I cried non-stop for at least 30 minutes.  Sad story.  Don't play with peppers!!


----------



## mesopotamian (Jul 4, 2008)

Poor you! Well at least you only touched your eyes! My sister in law went to the bathroom after dealing with hot peppers and not washing her hands. Lets just say she was verrry uncomfortable for the rest of the day. lol


----------



## SuSana (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mesopotamian* 

 
_Poor you! Well at least you only touched your eyes! My sister in law went to the bathroom after dealing with hot peppers and not washing her hands. Lets just say she was verrry uncomfortable for the rest of the day. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh nooo...


----------



## user79 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah I learned my lesson after removing the seeds from a couple of Thai chilis with my bare hands. At first I didn't notice anything, but like 15 minutes later my fingers were BURNING! The worst is when it gets underneath your nails. It hurt so bad.


----------

